# 4 x R32's - mini photo shoot.



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Holy smokes, Gorgeous all of them including the pictures themselves.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice shoot mate


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice cars and photos


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks fellas - we took alot of pictures !!! ... just got to find the time to shrink them and upload them ...


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Bloody good shots of some gorgeous cars!


----------



## NickCH (Apr 9, 2006)

What aline-up, love them all. I seem to be leaning towards red R32's, even after saying I'd never drive another red car. Just shows, never say never (apart from then...).
Great photos BTW


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Hmmm..... I'm kind of partial to the Gunmetal one with the Work XT-7's and the wide mouth Yanack front bumper.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

JP_Tuner said:


> Hmmm..... I'm kind of partial to the Gunmetal one with the Work XT-7's and the wide mouth Yanack front bumper.


yeh yeh ...  - now get your pics up.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

NickCH said:


> What aline-up, love them all. I seem to be leaning towards red R32's, even after saying I'd never drive another red car. Just shows, never say never (apart from then...).
> Great photos BTW


It takes an awful lot of polishing to make it that red shade ... when I don't wax it, it becomes burgundy


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice pics.

Question. Why has the silver GTR got a Radioactive sign on the number plate?


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

BigPower


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

we all belong to a norfolk based track forum aswell as GTR ...


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Bryan .. liking the new avatar ... is that your morning look after an allnight shift


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

murano3 said:


> Bryan .. liking the new avatar ... is that your morning look after an allnight shift


:chuckle: That's the original joker.......now changed to avoid harassment.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Dave, in the first pic your car looks black. I thought you may have painted it. Looks aggressive in black. Either way, great pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Nah it's still GMG .. I just ramped up the contrast.


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

OK here's some of my shots.


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

One more.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

SEX


----------



## AndyG 28GTR (Aug 14, 2007)

wine red for thre win lol


----------



## Billy32 (Sep 17, 2005)

Mmmm! 

New wallpaper me thinks!


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

Top stuff, very impressed

Sev


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

stunning all of them!


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

OMG, beautiful pics!  

My own personal and very biased opinion is that R32s are the best.


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Lovely cars and great photos guys. 

The red car does it for me, but then i'm seriously biased.

Liking the silver car with the gold alloys too.

Your all quite local to me, do you regularly meet up?

Ali


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

alpeag said:


> Lovely cars and great photos guys.
> 
> The red car does it for me, but then i'm seriously biased.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments Ali! 

We usually meet up for local meets every month at Snetterton, send me a pm:thumbsup:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Great pics those.

Loving the artwork on the walls behind too.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

All the colours except white.... nice pics


----------



## rob2006 (Apr 17, 2008)

A Q plated one.??


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

All very nice looking cars, i`ll take the red one though please 

Great pictures men :thumbsup:


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

rob2006 said:


> A Q plated one.??


I couldn't find my Japanese title when registering the car. Ironicly enough, I found it in one of my shoe boxes right after I registered it.


----------

